# Photo requests



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I can't admit the photos I want to see in mixed company....:no:


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

odfrank said:


> I can't admit the photos I want to see in mixed company....:no:


Can you admit to them alone? :shhhh:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yes, and amidst fellow perverts.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I leave the perversion to the others!

I would like to see a photo of your apiary. Not only that, I'd like to see time lapse photography of you entering the apiary, suiting up, lighting your smoker and opening the first hive. 

Go!

Matt


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*pics*

what pics do you have to share? Is the total number to large to post? if so how about dividing themby subject and posting what you have then. I am trying to put together a power point presentation for teaching high school students in my county, so I could use almost anything about beekeeping.

Thanks 
Butch Adams
NorthAlaBeeKeep


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've no request but would enjoy viewing anything you cared to post.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

I love this area of the forum. For beginners the old line about a picture and thousands of words applies. 

I enjoy the beauty of seeing different nectar and pollen flowers and plants, garden ideas, hive design and equipment, inside hive pictures - there must be a millions ways comb can bend and fold, and examples of healthy v. ill bees/comb/hives, bee yards or where hives work best. 

How to's - there are so many photos and videos on installing a package, but after that..MMMM.... checking hives and dealing with honey and wax are hard to find. Nice to see photos of getting the honey away from the bees, moving hives, making nucs, what to do with the fresh wax - honey glop to make it usable, observation hives......

...... everything!


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Pictures of the beautiful Bethel Valley would be nice.


----------

